# Amber Alert Missing Child Southern Ontario



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I know this is a fish forum however the more people who see this, the better chances of this little girl coming home.

CANS Missing Endangered Alert Issued for 8 Year Old Woodstock Girl
Posted: Saturday, April 11, 2009 12:50 PM CT
*
{Photo: Code Amber} Please see attached photo below*

Code Amber News Service (CANS) issued this Missing Endangered person Alert after the girl was last seen leaving Oliver Stephens School in Woodstock Ont. just after 3:30 p.m. Wednesday (04-09). No Amber Alert has been issued at this time.

Victoria (Tori) Stafford a white female, 8 years old with short blond hair and blue eyes. she is 4' 5, weighing 62 pounds. She was last seen wearing a black Hannah Montana jacket with a fur-lined hood.

There is no suspect at this time although police have security camera footage of Tori leaving the school with a tall woman with long black hair wearing tight blue jeans. Police are asking the woman to come forward to aid in the search.

There is no suspect vehicle at this time.

Anyone with information is asked to call the Oxford Community Police Service or Crime Stoppers at 421-TIPS (8477) or toll free at 1-800-222-TIPS (8477).

Please help us find Tori! Feel free to copy and paste this message in local forums. Thank you!

May the angels keep you safe, Tori.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohhh.. I do hope they find her safe and sound.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> ohhh.. I do hope they find her safe and sound.


Me too!  I can't imagine what her family is going though.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that was the area I lived in for a while. I was north of woodstock at the top of Oxford County.

Good luck in finding her. 

I had a classmate go missing and never get found when I lived in etobicoke as a kid.


----------

